# LibreOffice crashes under KDE4



## kha0s (Aug 29, 2013)

Actual versions of X.Org, KDE4 and Libreoffice. LibreOffice crashes on start from KDE4: 
	
	



```
Program terminated with signal 10, Bus error.
```
Under X.Org without KDE4 it starts and works well. Last port options were:


```
# Options for libreoffice-4.0.4_1
_OPTIONS_READ=libreoffice-4.0.4_1
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=CUPS DEBUG GNOME GTK2 GTK3 JAVA KDE4 MMEDIA PGSQL SD
K SYSTRAY TEST WEBDAV
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=CUPS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DEBUG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GNOME
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GTK2
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GTK3
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=JAVA
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=KDE4
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MMEDIA
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PGSQL
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SDK
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SYSTRAY
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=TEST
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=WEBDAV
```


----------



## kha0s (Aug 29, 2013)

P.S. FreeBSD 9.2-BETA2 #0 r253898


----------



## invisiblefish (Sep 23, 2013)

*libreoffice - kde4*

Sorry to bump the thread, but I was having the same issue.  Libreoffice crashed on startup.  Checked the dump file it created and got the same error as you. Did some searching and found this:

http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/Re-ports-176967-editors-libreoffice-crashes-td5806025.html


Re-built the port using:

`# make install clean WITH_GCC=yes`

and everything seems to be working properly now.


----------



## kha0s (Sep 25, 2013)

> # make install clean WITH_GCC=yes



Much better - *I* see a loading logo, but there's still a coredump.


----------



## invisiblefish (Sep 25, 2013)

*libreoffice - kde4*

About my system:


```
% uname -a
FreeBSD xss 9.1-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p7 #0: Mon Sep  9 21:23:37 UTC 2013     
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
And here is my version of LibreOffice:


```
% pkg_version -v -s libreoffice
libreoffice-4.0.5                   =   up-to-date with port
```
Is your ports tree up to date?  If not, try updating it and attempting a rebuild of the port.  You may need to try the following: 
	
	



```
make deinstall
make install clean WITH_GCC=yes
```
If your tree is already up to date, maybe it's something to do with different release versions?  I would also check the dump file, and see if it's spitting out the same error or something different.


----------



## kha0s (Sep 26, 2013)

```
FreeBSD netfire 9.2-BETA2 FreeBSD 9.2-BETA2 #0 r253898M: Thu Aug 2
2 10:14:34 EEST 2013     kha0s@netfire:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/netfire.9x  i386
```


```
kha0s@netfire:~ % pkg_version -v -s libreoffice
libreoffice-4.0.5                   =   up-to-date with port
```

Yes - my ports is up to date (before reinstall port):


```
portsnap fetch
portsnap update
portsdb -Uu
portupgrade -arR
```


```
# gdb soffice.bin soffice.bin.core
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd"...soffice.bin: ÐÐµÑ‚ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ„Ð°Ð¹Ð»Ð°
 Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÐºÐ°Ñ‚Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð°.

Core was generated by `soffice.bin'.
Program terminated with signal 10, Bus error.
#0  0x2df09ee8 in ?? ()
(gdb) backtrace
#0  0x2df09ee8 in ?? ()
#1  0x00000000 in ?? ()
```


----------

